# Anzahl der Buchstaben



## nuke87 (7. Nov 2018)

Hallo Leute,
Ich muss ein Programm schreiben was die Anzahl der Buchstaben( nicht der Zeichen) aus einem String zurück gibt.
habe bis jetzt folgenden code erstellt der aber nicht so funktioniert :

```
public static int anzahlBuchstaben(String k){
     int i;

   for (i = 0; i < k.length(); ++i ) {
     if (Character.isLetter(k.charAt(i))) {

          System.out.println(i);
     }

   }
   return i;
   }[\code]

Folgendes Problem habe ich jetzt:
z.B bei dem String Hallo, Welt! kriege ich Zahlen ausgegeben von 0 - 10. der Wert sollte aber 9 sein und nicht durchgezählt sondern nur als eine einzige Zahl ausgegeben.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Danke im Voraus!
```


----------



## Robat (7. Nov 2018)

Du gibst ja auch immer nur i aus .. lass einfach eine Variable hochzählen, anstatt i auszugeben


----------



## nuke87 (7. Nov 2018)

ok hat super geklappt, war mein Denkfehler.
Viel Dank!


----------

